# Processor no more recognized...

## kirikou

Hello!

I've just compiled a new kernel and my processor is no more recognized...

My old kernel was a gentoo 2.6.22-r2 and my new one is gentoo 2.6.22-r6.

I just copied my old .config and made a "make oldconfig" to use my old config.

A cat /proc/cpuinfo gives me :

```
Processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1694.577

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 3390.03

clflush size    : 64
```

And when I try to run cpufreqd or cpufrequtils I get the following error message:

```
 * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ

 * Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.
```

```
 * Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor on CPU0 ...

[ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

```

For the config of my kernel, under Processor type and features, I've selected the following: PC-Compatible, Pentium M

and under Power Management, CPU frequency scaling, I selected (as hard, not as module), Intel Enhanced Speedstep

A grep CONFIG_CPU_FREQ .config gives me:

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
```

Any idea of what I made wrong ? 

Thanks!!

(If more output, or files are required, I can put them.)

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> Any idea of what I made wrong ? 

 

if you have built a new kernel you may well have to recompile your out-of-kernel packages as well.  I recommend you try again after rebuilding those programs; they're likely pointing to the wrong module direcories or something.

----------

## kirikou

Before building my new kernel, I did a module-rebuild populate and after building my new kernel with the old config, I did a module-rebuild rebuild. They weren't packages related to my cpu... (svgalibg and the package for my graphic card (nvidia) were rebuild)

----------

## erik258

well, maybe the module is there, but the cpu frequencey stuff has stored the name of it in terms of the absolute location in /lib/modules, which would specify a kernel version, and so it can't find the module to autoload or something like that.  

have you tried modprobing the correct module?

----------

## kirikou

I've put the stuff for my cpu in hard in the kernel (see below). Do you think I have to build it as a module?

```
CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y
```

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> Do you think I have to build it as a module? 

 

no, i just think you have to reconfigure it to not expect to need one maybe.  

but if that doesn't work, rebuilding as a module is probably a good next step, but that requires restarting.

----------

## kirikou

 *Quote:*   

> no, i just think you have to reconfigure it to not expect to need one maybe. 

 

Sorry, but I don't really understand what you mean...

----------

## erik258

your version of cpufrequtils may be configured to require modules which are no longer available or required.

----------

## kirikou

I emerged cpufreqd and cpufrequtils and even try a reboot, but I always got the same error...   :Sad: 

----------

## erik258

then perhaps it is necessary to have them as modules.  it's not unheard of for things to necessarily be modules.

----------

## kirikou

I put it in hard in the kernel because of the Power Management Guide of Gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml).

Anyway, I'll try to put it as a module.

Thanks!

----------

## kirikou

I try to put it as a module, but I noticed no changes... I really don't understand... any other ideas maybe ? I'm short of them   :Sad: 

----------

## kirikou

Does anybody have this problem too?

I can past my .config if needed, other any other configuration file that might help you to help me!!

Thanks!!

----------

## d2_racing

It's the first time that I see that... I'm very curious about that problem...

I don't know what can cause this problem.

Maybe...can you post your /proc/cpuinfo with an old kernel and after that boot with your new kernel and post /proc/cpuinfo...

----------

## kirikou

The problem is that I haven't any old kernel...

What do you propose? I use gentoo-source-2.6.22-r6... but I can try to compile a gentoo-source-2.6.22-r8... don't know if it might change something...

I really don't have any more ideas... I always configured my kernel in the same way and never had problems before. All seems to be well configured, but it doesn't work anyway.  :Sad: 

I've just upgraded to kernel-2.6-23, but the problem remain... 

Any ideas of what I've forgotten in my kernel (I don't see any other possible explanation...)

Thanks.

----------

## lodder_

 *kirikou wrote:*   

> The problem is that I haven't any old kernel...
> 
> What do you propose? I use gentoo-source-2.6.22-r6... but I can try to compile a gentoo-source-2.6.22-r8... don't know if it might change something...
> 
> I really don't have any more ideas... I always configured my kernel in the same way and never had problems before. All seems to be well configured, but it doesn't work anyway. 
> ...

 

Have you been able to solve it?

----------

## freakant

I was experiencing the same problem and solved it setting the exact kernel configuration shown on this post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4483781.html#4483781

----------

